# B13 Projectors Tsuru Headlights



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

The only "projectors" that I know of for the B13 platform are the Tsuru headlights from the Mexican B13 Sentra. Plug and play, made by Hella for Nissan and original equipment they simply plug right in and wire right up. They look tight......... By the way this is my first post ever.....Im glad to join the battle with my fellow Sentra brothers.......time to get rid of the Honda disease that infects our planet.......


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Does this post even have a point to it?


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

nope. not at all. just another newbie post-whoring.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe this was meant as a response to the thread "Projector Headlights" that is about five threads down.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> By the way this is my first post ever


I'd have never guessed. By the way, the Tsuru lights aren't projectors, they are reflector lamps, similar to what B15s have.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

geeze will you guys cut him some slack?

but we have heard about these already. Personally i don't really like them. they take away form the car's origional design. and the new grill insert is ugly in my mind. doesn't compliment the rest of the car's looks at all. which i think is "old school" BMW


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*How about these heads....?*


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No offense, but how is it his first post? His counter says how many? 94 He's posted 94 times in the last 10 days. And I thought "I" was a posting whore. 



> How about these heads....?


You're joking right? Those are the Tsuru's. 

Which I agree with Scarcrow about. I'd like to do them but the grill is ugly as all hell IMO. If I can successfully modify my existing grill by cutting that curvature so that the lights fit in I'd do it. What do they even cost anyways? There's a write up over at either SE-R.net or Sentra.net and the author doesn't mention the price and gives half-assed wiring instructions as well. If I ever do them I'll do a decent write up on it.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*grill*

I have the Tsurus for my 1994 Nissan Sentra, and I think there awesome. Genuine Nissan how can you go wrong? In terms of the grill I agree It does look a little less aggressive than the ones were used to seeing, but Im cutting the vents on the tsuru grill on each side leaving the Nissan symbol in the center with meshing behind it to match my Streetweapon Drift front bumper. It will kind of look like the J-Spec Primera. If you dont like the look of the Tsuru grill.........then do something about it. Peace!


----------

